# What does Acana kibble look like?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Can someone take a picture of Acana kibble for me? Specifically grasslands if possible?

I just want to see the size of the kibble and how it compares to Orijen.

I might be switching Nia off Orijen to Acana after this bag of food.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Aww no one knows what Acana kibble looks like??


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it SHOULD be the same as Orijen kibble.. since their factory is small, I don't think they'd invest in making kibbles of different shapes and sizes?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I think it SHOULD be the same as Orijen kibble.. since their factory is small, I don't think they'd invest in making kibbles of different shapes and sizes?


They always like to make kibble different shapes/sizes though. EVO and Innova have different kibble.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I know about Naturapet's kibbles... I think they're a much bigger company, though... and they make formulas for large/small breeds. 

Champion Petfoods doesn't make different kibbles for large/small breeds (as far as I know), and even their Orijen Puppy kibble size is pretty huge compared to EVO Small Bites.

I've tried googling for Acana kibble sizes, but lol, couldn't find any. Maybe you should e-mail them and ask about their kibble sizes?


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

It's late tonight, but I can take some pictures for you tomorrow. (I think we even have some Orijen mixed with with the Acana Grasslands still, so you could easily compare them.)  There isn't much difference in them that I've noticed (other than Acana being darker in colour, and perhaps a bit thicker).


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok thanks. I guess they're pretty much the same. I just wanted to know if it's a lot smaller or bigger or whatever.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! I've used both and they are pretty much the same size.


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Haha, well I guess I should have checked here before I took the pictures! But anyway, here's one.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the photo!! They're pretty big! Maybe even bigger than the Orijen pieces. Nia doesn't like big kibble that much and sometimes she spits them out.

Shauni'smom, do you always feed a mix of the 2?


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

We won't be, but we had some left of the Orijen, so when we switched them over to the Acana we just mixed them together. It does seem like the Acana is a bit bigger than the Orijen, but I didn't really notice as our dogs are medium-sized and don't have a problem with it. Perhaps you could try a small bag and see if she likes it? Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

No actually you've helped me a lot!

I think I won't be making a switch to Acana until after the summer because Nia tends to get waaay too much exercise in the summer. I think she would do good with very high protein and fat while she's very active. The only reason I like Acana is that the calcium levels are a little lower. With Orijen the chicken and fish formulas have quite high calcium.


----------

